# Special people



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess no one wants to post here - still not sure how i feel - why me - i did everything right - just wasnt my time- life's not fair, we deserved the chance and so many of us do. So what do we do - we try again -didn't realise how bad i could i feel.

K


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear you got a BFN 

Can completely empathise with how you must be feeling right now.....empty, numb, sad, angry, frustrated.....a whole host of emotions I'm sure.  I always liken it to a form of grieving 

No words of wisdom I'm afraid, just that age old saying "time is a great healer" and whilst it may sound like a cliche & it may not feel like it right at this moment, it really is true.

Take care of yourself and your partner.

Natasha


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry to hear you got a BFN hun,  

pam xx


----------



## sophster (Oct 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi and I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. I completely understand how you feel as i've recently had another bfn. Hang in there and be strong thats what i say to myself everyday. Get your mind focused on your next attempt.

Big hug sophie x


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

hi guys 

Sophie -   

Natasha - it does so feel like grieving. thank you for your words of support - they mean a lot from someone who has been through tmt.

K


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

to you hun.

I too got a negative result on wednesday, i feel so much like you hun. I am finding even as an hour passes that i feel a bit brighter, we will get there in the end.

Vicky x


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Vicky

Time is a great healer.


----------

